# Seeking Exhaust Tips for E53 X5 3.0



## Mark Cars Yeah (8 mo ago)

I'm looking for a new set of exhaust tips for my 2004 E53 X5 3.0. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Mark Cars Yeah (8 mo ago)

Thank you Timothy. I'll send him an email today. Much appreciated.

Mark


----------



## Mark Cars Yeah (8 mo ago)

Those would be too wide for the opening and I would like to stay stock and those are not stock. Thank you for your reply. Here's what the stock tip looks like.


----------



## Mark Cars Yeah (8 mo ago)

TimothyMCcoy said:


> Hi sir
> 
> My uncle deals with stuff like this and I’m sure he should have the exhaust tips for my 2004 E53 X5 3.0 for sale you can kindly reach out on his gmail address for more details
> 
> ...


Hello Thomas -

I sent your uncle money for the exhaust tips he had, however, I'm having a challenge getting him to send me the shipping information and perhaps you can help.

When I asked him if he had the shipping tracking number the reply I received was: I’ll send your the tracking number when I ship it out 

Then when I followed up and asked if he had shipped the tips he replied: Yes I do

Then I asked if he had a tracking number he replied: Yes, I do.

Then I asked if he would share it with me please and he replied: Yes, I will

So you can see my frustration. I sent him another email and asked him to send me the tracking number today. No reply

Would you be so kind as to ask him to email me the tracking number? I'm not sure how I can be more clear. I am grateful for your help.


----------

